# Help me Identify this AMF Roadmaster.



## shoelessadventurer (Apr 25, 2012)

Restoring this mid-weight Roadmaster not sure the year or exact model. Believe it to be mid to early 60's. Perhaps a skyrider or discoverer? Any help would be great. SERIAL NO. "J130558" -THANKS!** First POST* Hope pics are viewable*


----------



## 2319 (May 6, 2012)

My skyrider has a tank and most of the ones I have seen say skyrider on the chain guard.  I could be wrong.  I am no expert.


----------



## susanwells (May 8, 2012)

No, this is not the skyrider. It just looks similar to skyrider...


----------



## shoelessadventurer (Jun 11, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thanks guys, forgot to mention that back rack may not be original and the "tank" may be missing. If anyone has anymore info on its specifics or happens to have an AMF roadmaster head badge is good condition i am interested in purchasing that as well. Thanks again guys!


----------

